# Lungal09 2022 journal - first one



## Lungal09 (Feb 19, 2020)

So I've been lurking on the site for a few years now and have moved into a new house (new build) so I have a clean canvas to start. I laid KBG sod last September. I had a jd220a on hand ready to go but wanted to let the sod get a bit established before I took it down low.

About three weeks after watching @MNLawnGuy1980 youtube video about how to mow low, I decided to just go for it. My goal for a HOC was .1" to start so I scalped it down to .75" then dethatched, then scalped again. It looked bad.

I've been hitting it with .15#N weekly and it's starting to look better. I have pgr on hand but want to wait till it bounces back fully before spraying.

Here are some progress pics

This is a few weeks after the sod went down



After the scalp and dethatch 😬


Seeing some improvement 




This is three weeks post scalp



The uglier part near the sidewalk is doing a bit worse because about a week ago I pulled it up and added more topsoil because it sunk a lot after the first winter here.

Also a bunch of winter kill near the road I will probably re sod.

Hopefully soon it will start really taking off!

Backyard the wife doesn't want me to reel mow so it'll be maintained at about 2.5" spraying the same stuff on it, pgr with fas and micros.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Hey, @Lungal09, I wish you well in your new house, congrats.

I probably should have a caveat in my journal with something about doing the opposite of what I do since I have mangled my yard more times than I would like to admit.

I am not a big fan of giving advice on the forum here for the reason mentioned above, and I am not saying that you will not have success with what you are trying to do, but you may want to let that sod get established more and thicken up some in the front. Along the way you could level things out and get those seams to fill in allowing you to enjoy the process more.

@jrubb42 went through a similar process on an established yard and had a tough go of it, it might be from his journal from two years ago. He also did a vid on it, but check out his journal also. 
Vid: 





Good luck, I look forward to seeing more of the progress whichever way you decide to go on it!


----------



## Lungal09 (Feb 19, 2020)

Thanks! I'll post updates as it progresses. I know I probably jumped the gun on this sod that wasn't super established yet. I tend to be inpatient sometimes.

I'll just keep mowing at 1" now and keep hitting it with .15# N and hope it gets better.


----------



## Lungal09 (Feb 19, 2020)

Sprayed potassium phosphite on the front at 3.5oz/k. Watered in right away. Really starting to heat up here, hope it continues to recover.


----------



## Lungal09 (Feb 19, 2020)

Sprayed pgr iron and .15#urea yesterday and got a cut in tonight. HOC Still at 1". It's starting to improve now finally.


----------



## Lungal09 (Feb 19, 2020)

Been a while since I posted. Life's been pretty busy. Cut a cut in tonight and snapped a few pics. Starting to look pretty good after the scalp

Last week i applied 6oz/k of 18-3-6 liquid fert with 2oz/k of FS


----------



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

Looking pretty good! Looks like you've recovered mostly and that domination line is looking strong. Looking forward to seeing your progress


----------



## Lungal09 (Feb 19, 2020)

Thanks! @nikmasteed

Sprayed pgr tonight. Pretty sure I let it rebound on accident waiting too long since the last app. Since pgr should be lower rate on low cut turf I averaged it out on my front and back (4K total) and did .45oz/k on my front and back combined. I added in 2oz/k of FS


----------

